# How clumsy is too clumsy?



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I just know something is wrong with Cooper. I will be so devestated but I just cannot shake my concerns.

I have been nursing Coop back from a growth plate injury. That has gone well. The specialist said give it a month but in just one week the limp is gone even with longer walks.

My thing is he is a SUPER clutz and SUPER laid back. Just now he was just walking and his front left (the injured leg) buckled and he went down on his face!!! Not the first time.

I am late to work but almost in tears with worry. Surely the orthopedic specialist would have seen something. He did MULTIPLE xrays.

Please Lord let this just be me being a worry wort.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

I think we need a little more background on Cooper. Ag and stuff. or is there another thread for this?

Isn't it common to have a buckled leg after it was just injured?


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

After having an emotional break down yesterday I have come full circle to say it is just the injured leg not strong yet. Here is what I have.
17 week old male
2. from day one he has been extremely good' Laid back, no puppy chewing on pants, no jumping
3. INJURY Two Dr. 6 sets of xrays. Good hips. Xrayed left and right from the sholder down.
4. No visible signs of pano, no OCD.
5. The left growth plate was not as closed as the right.

Since then we have done EXTREME restriction. After the first week the limp was gone. The second week I started short frequent leash walks to build Cooper's muscles.

6. On almost smooth surface Cooper will hit a LITTLE bump and buckle over to the point of hitting his face. He is unphased and continues exploring.

7. Today he buckled so hard he screamed in pain and stayed down for a second then went to the house for a two hour nap.

Just back from another short walk and potty break. No limp. His spirits are good but he has to be encouraged/coaxed to go anywhere. He loves the house.

The breeder thinks it is a slight case of pano that just didn't show on the xrays. I hope that is it. I all of a sudden thought yesterday that "this dog is too good to be true". It then hit me that I was probably missing something major. It would also mean a breeder with 40+ yrs, regular vet and orthopedic specialist(2) missed it.

Still yesterday I was convinced Coopers days were numbered. I have talked myself in off the ledge but remain guarded.
I will breath a huge sigh of relief when he is off playing with my other dog.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

it wouldn't seem the specialist would have missed somehting, but things can be missed and overlooked all the time.

did they do an x-ray of the neck? or just the shoulder? neck issues can cause limping in the front.

debbie


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I never thought of the neck but he gives no indication of neck. He doesn't mind the collar or leash pull and I scratch him on his neck. Now toinght he is sleeping plus wimpering.

I know if he were a boxer I would be in a panic because a boxer puppy would only be this sedate on deaths door.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

If it is really only a weak muscle problem, but I would have my reservations that there isn't something else going on I have a thought for some no impact excercise.

Since your pup is 17 weeks old, not real big... Get some of those no slip mats for the tub, fill with water so the pup is standing but some some of the weight is off the leg shoulder (you know when you were a kid and walked in a pool from the shallow end towards the deep end, at one point you could still walk but there was hardly any weight on your feet), then slowly encourage you pup to walk from one end of the tub to the other end. Yep you are going to get wet. Just a nice slow pace, back and forth. Be careful when the pup gets to the end and turns around on what direction he turns.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would definitely mention the neck to the vet. he can manipulate the area just the right way to see if there is any pain. a collar or even a leash might not bother him with neck pain because it might be lower down. around the c-6 or c-7 area.

i agree no impact, and low-moderate exercise. if it appears worse i would completely crate rest him for a few days.
debbie


----------

